# Gun Shy not



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

9 month old Kasbah Airedale pup "Alf" getting some distraction on retrieve....automatic weapons fire!

http://youtu.be/8B3W1supLJc


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

video is private....


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Oops below public 
Caption I received with vid
"Fire is coming from just beyond the trees. That's at the corner field. The police were testing/ practice shooting auto weapons. 
That's the second time he heard gun fire. 
First time was 2 min before, didn't get the cam out fast enough. "

http://youtu.be/LEa8lIjNLBM


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

cool : ) couldn't get that level of distraction here, gun laws are too strict : (


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's pretty much how I started my older GSD to gunshot at 12 wks old.
I started a hundred yrs away from where my son and my buddie's son were shooting trap. I kept tossing his kong for a retrieve and slowly worked my way up behind the shooters. We got within a couple of feet behind them when I stopped and the dog just stared at me waiting for another toss. No reaction to the shotguns at all.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Bob it seems like a good technique.,in moderation.
Where I shoot skeet and sporting clays, shooters walk their dogs very close to the firing station.
Unfortunately its over done,as the shooters are wearing ear plugs or muffs the dog walks in close vicinity unprotected.
For sporting clays 200-500 rounds are fired over 90 minutes.
Some of these pups on their way to becoming deaf dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent point Ed! 
I used to have my dogs lay under my truck when shooting but what you said is why I quit doing it. My son was actually the one who brought that up to me.


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

I start pup about 100 yards away from the gun shot or firecrackers while I play with the pup,after a few sessions and the pup being a bit older I test the pup again on the same location BUT this time the pup is not in drive or not playing.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ted Nugent music...if that doesn't cause issues then they are good to go!:-k


----------

